# Happy birthday



## RomanticBoy

Please could someone tell me how to say 'happy birthday' to a girl in Romanian? Is it different for a boy and a girl?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Trisia

No, it's not different:

*La mulţi ani!
*


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you very much!


----------



## Trisia

You're most welcome!

There was an older thread on this, too (it seems it actually pays to do a search, we've had questions like this one before ): Happy Birthday


----------

